# Happy Birthday to Mike



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

have a great day Mike :thumb:


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

happy bday


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike! 

All the very best sir!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mike


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mike! :thumb:
All the best!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

All the best mike, happy birthday dude


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Mike!


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Where are you Mike?

Very Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

A belated HBD Mike. Enjoyed your Art Of Detailing CD's just recently!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

happy birthday to the legend known as mike phillips have a great day all the best


----------



## Neri (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy birthday, Mike!

All the best for you!


----------

